# Passt diese WaKü in folgendes Gehäuse



## Daidara103 (6. Januar 2017)

*Passt diese WaKü in folgendes Gehäuse*

Es geht um folgendes Gehäuse welches ich mir demnächst zulegen möchte um meinen Rechner optisch aufzuwerten:
CM Storm Stryker, Big-Tower-Gehause weiss'/'schwarz, Window-Kit, Retail

Meine Frage ist, passt folgende WaKü in genanntes Gehäuse?
be quiet'!' Silent Loop 240mm, Wasserkuhlung

Aktuelle Hardware:

Mainboard: Asus X99-A
CPU: Intel Core i7-5820K
GraKa: Nvidia GTX 980TI
RAM: 16GB DDR4 2133MHz (4x4 Kit) Quadchannel
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 2TB HDD u. Samsung EVO 820 500GB SSD


----------



## freezy94 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Passt diese WaKÃ¼ in folgendes GehÃ¤use*

Hallo,

laut HiTechLegion auf YouTube passt eine AiO 240mm in den Deckel: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/7U72E2HBaLM/maxresdefault.jpg

Da 2 x 120mm oder 2 x 140mm Lüfter in den Deckel gehen, sollte es ohnehin nicht zu Problemen kommen.


Die Vor- sowie Nachteile über eine AiO-Kühlung sind dir hoffentlich bekannt. Ansonsten wird es gleich sicherlich ohnehin angesprochen.


----------



## Daidara103 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Passt diese WaKÃ¼ in folgendes GehÃ¤use*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> laut HiTechLegion auf YouTube passt eine AiO 240mm in den Deckel: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/7U72E2HBaLM/maxresdefault.jpg
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank.


----------



## Chimera (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Passt diese WaKÃ¼ in folgendes GehÃ¤use*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> laut HiTechLegion auf YouTube passt eine AiO 240mm in den Deckel: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/7U72E2HBaLM/maxresdefault.jpg
> 
> ...



Nur weil 2x 140mm Lüfis reinpassen, passt leider nicht automatisch auch ein 280er Radiator rein  Denn der Radiator ist ja deutlich länger als 280mm (ca. 300mm) und oftmals kann auch die Dicke von gut 65mm zu nem Problem werden. Aus dem Grund musst ich mir ja ein neues Case kaufen, da meine Cryorig A80 weder ins Xigmatek Midgard noch ins Bitfenix Shinobi passte, obwohl beide mit 2x 140mm im Deckel aufwarten können. Grad wenn man oben noch ein DVD Laufwerk drin hat, dann wird der Platz noch bissel knapper.
Mit der 240er hingegen sollt man theoretisch eher noch im grünen Bereich sein, wobei man aber auch da immer noch die Dicke vom radi plus Lüfis im Auge behalten sollt. Gute Casehersteller geben drum auch an, bis zu wie dicken Radis man maximal verwenden kann und was keinesfalls geht. Beim Shinobi z.B. würd ich nen 240er auch nur dann reinbekommen, wenn ich optionale Löcher für die Befestigung bohren würd, da mit den originalen 120mm Löchern der Radi zu nahe am Mobo wär und ich wegen den RAM Slots Probs hät.
Um jegliche Art von Platzprobleme ausschliessen zu können, gibt es nen simplen Trick, den man vor(!) dem Kauf aber zu herzen nehmen sollte: man nehme einen Karten und mache daraus anhand der Herstellerdaten ne "Schablone" mit Länge, Breite UND Dicke vom Radiator plus Lüfis, hält den ins Case und schon sieht man, ob es passt oder nicht. Denn wer einfach ohne nachzuprüfen auf gut Glück kauft, der sollte danach auch nicht jammern, wenn es ne böse Überraschung gibt  Die durft ich erleben, als ich die SL 120 ins Shinobi pappen wollt: an sich passt sie, nur liess sich der Seitendeckel nicht mehr schliessen, weil die Fensterbolzen und das Fenster gegen den Radiator drückten  Erst nachdem ich das Fenster aussen angebracht hatte (was leider hässlich aussieht), ging es wieder zu 
Jedoch sollt man beim Stryker eher weniger solche Probs haben, da das Teil ja recht gross und breit ist. Bzgl. Nachteile, die hat man kaum bei der Silent Loop. Die oft von anderen (aus Erfahrungen in früheren Tagen, vom hören-sagen, von weil-es-andere-sagen, usw.) prophezeitzeiten Pumpengeräusche, die hört man auch nur, wenn man nen Trichter auf die Pumpe drückt und sich das Teil dann ins Ohr rammt. Aber sonst hört man nix. Selbst bei meiner Asetek AIO von Cryorig hört man nix, die ist gar deutlich leiser am werkeln als die Corsair vom Kollegen. Aber man muss sich auch bewusst sein: bei der Silent Loop darf man die Pumpe nicht(!!!) drosseln, sie muss permanent mit 12V betrieben werden (steht auch in der Anleitung). Drum am besten entweder direkt am Netzteil anschliessen (per Molex->3Pin Adapter für 12V) oder dann am Board an einem Port, den man nicht regeln kann (ich hab sie z.B. am PWR_FAN angeschlossen). Man kann natürlich auch nen normalen Fan Header "opfern" und dort einfach die Lüsteu auf 100% setzen, auf alle Fälle sollte man sie keinesfalls drosseln (kan ndie Pumpe wohl beschädigen). Zudem ein kleines Manko: Modding ist nur möglich, wenn man auf die Garantie verzichten kann, dann kann man Fittings und Radi und Schläuche auch tauschen. Will man beides, also modden und die Möglichkeit des drosselns, greift man besser zur Eisbaer oder Kelvin. Sind beides auch Alphacool Babys, nur werkelt bei diesen beiden ne andere Pumpe, die man auch drosseln kann (und bei der Kelvin auch sollte, da sonst hörbar bei offenem Seitenteil).
Auf alle Fälle würd ich zum Preis noch nen Satz Lüfis hinzurechnen, denn die Pure Wings 2 taugen nicht so viel. Sind recht schwach und bei hoher Drehzahl gut wahrnehmbar, weshalb ich die Silent Wings 3 draufgeschnallt hab (die PWM High Speed Version, so hab ich ein breiteres Drehzahlspektrum). Wenn man das Maximum an Leistung erreichen will, kommt man um andere Lüfis nicht rum


----------



## Tra6zon (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Passt diese WaKÃ¼ in folgendes GehÃ¤use*

Wenn ich überlege, dass ich eine 240mm AiO WaKü in ein Cooltek U3 bekommen habe, dann denke ich müsste so eine LOCKER in dein Case passen.
Sollte man zumindest meinen


----------



## Chimera (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Passt diese WaKÃ¼ in folgendes GehÃ¤use*



Tra6zon schrieb:


> Wenn ich überlege, dass ich eine 240mm AiO WaKü in ein Cooltek U3 bekommen habe, dann denke ich müsste so eine LOCKER in dein Case passen.
> Sollte man zumindest meinen



Dacht ich mir damals eben auch  Zuvor sass mein Intel ja im uralten Midgard, wo ich 2x 140mm Shadow Wings im Deckel hatte und drum annahm, dass ne 280er AIO sicher passen würde. Tja, da ich zuvor noch kaum Eigenerfahrung mit Waküs hatte, machte ich eben den riesen Fehler und mass vorher nicht nach. Als das Teil dann da war, kam erst mal der Schock: shit, ist ja recht gross das Teil! Tja, da stellte ich dann schnell mal fest, dass der Radi Probs mit dem 8 Pin CPU Stromkabel und den RAM Slots hatte, das Board war halt nahe am Deckel (nicht mal 45mm Platz, sprich selbst mit 15mm Lüfis wär es nicht gegangen).
Dachte dann "Ha, ich Schlaumeier hab ja noch das Shinobi, da passt es sicher rein" (nicht das Shinobi XL, sondern das kleine Midi), doch weiiiit gefehlt: einerseits war mein Laufwerk im Wege (ok, das könnt man ja eins runtersetzen), andererseits hab ich da noch weniger(!) Platz zwischen Mobo und Deckel  Sogar mit den Lüfis ist es recht knapp, also unterhalb des Lüfis ist nach paar Millimetern schon das Mobo. Mann, DA war vielleicht ein Frust vorhanden, zumal ich mir die Cryorig halt zum Geburi geholt hatte und extra frei nahm, um voller Vorfreude das Teil einzubauen.
Tja, stand dann vor der Wahl: AIO zurück und gegen die A40 tauschen oder doch ein neues Case... Da mein Midgard ja schon fast 10 Jahre alt war, entschied ich mich für das Case und als ich dann beim Conrad das Thermaltake F31 Suppressor sah, war ich sofort verliebt. Diesmal jedoch guckte ich auf der Herstellerseite nach und sah auch gleich, dass es keine Probs geben würd (siehe Bild). Vorallem ein Detail fand ich grossartig am F31: die ganze Oberseite ist, wenn man die Dämmplatten wegnimmt, ein grosses Lochgitter und dadurch hat man viel mehr Möglichkeiten den Radi anzubringen. Dadurch, dass im F31 bis zu 360mm Radis passen würden, konnte ich den 280er leicht versetzt anbringen und so dem Board und dem BR-Laufwerk aus dem Weg gehen  Naja, leider passte dadurch die Dämplatte vorne nicht mehr rein, doch dies liess sich mit nem Stück rotem Plexi leicht beheben 
Später, als ich dann die Silent Loop kaufen wollt, machte ich den Fehler nicht nochmals und machte mir ne Vorlage aus Karton, die ich dann ins Shinobi unter den Deckel halten konnt. Da sah ich gleich, dass es nicht passen würde und nahm gleich an, dass die 120er dann wohl garantiert passen würde. Naja, leider hatte ich das doofe Fenster ausser Acht gelassen und als dann der Radi fast bündig mit dem Caserand abschloss, kam das erste Mal wieder so ein ungutes Gefühl  Und leider bestätigte es sich ja, der Deckel ging nicht mehr zu. Nun, ne Lösung hät ich schon, doch der Aufwand... Hab überlegt, ob ich nicht anstelle des Seitendeckels gleich auf ne komplette Plexiseite setzen soll  Wäre an sich ne coole Sache, jedoch beschäftigt mich noch immer die Befestigung am Case, denn müsst es dann ja anschrauben oder so.

Nun, grundsätzlich hat man bei aktuelleren Gehäusen eigentlich(!) weniger Probs mit AIOs, zumindest die 120er passen meistens rein. Aber dann gibt es eben auch noch Sonderfälle, die z.B. im Deckel oder der Front auf 200-230mm Lüfis setzen und wo man ohne Mods nicht einfach so Radis anbringen kann. Ist halt bissel der Nachteil, dass es diesbezüglich halt keine Standards gibt, wobei dies für die Vielfalt wohl auch nicht so toll wär 
Auf alle Fälle würd ich(!), falls man weder im Manual noch auf der Herstellerseite Infos findet, einfach mit ner Schablone selber gucken, ob es passt. Die Masse findet man ja meist beim Hersteller oder in Reviews, dies erspart einem einfach die böse Überraschung 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagnarus (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Passt diese WaKÃ¼ in folgendes GehÃ¤use*

Also ich hatte ne H100i v2 in meinem StormStryker drin. Die hat locker rein gepasst. Auch eine 280er hätte ohne Probleme gepasst. Aber halt nur mit nem schmalen Radiator. Über 30mm wird man Probleme mit dem Mainbord bekommen. Ausserdem passt der Staubfilter oben nicht mehr. Die Schrauben des Radis blockieren an der Stelle.


----------



## Daidara103 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Passt diese WaKü in folgendes Gehäuse*

Ich werde die Standard-Lüfter durch Ac Dead Silence in blau tauschen, hab ich aktuell auch 3x 140 in meinem Gehäuse und die sind super. Bin noch am überlegen ob ich die Wakü nicht doch weg lasse und weiterhin meinen Scythe Mugen 4 benutze, der hat sich bis jetzt eigentlich sehr gut bewährt. Was ich aber aufjedenfall noch einbauen werde, ist eine Lüftersteuerung von Thermaltke die Commander FT, so wie ein neues vollmodulares Netzteil mit gesleevten weißen Kabeln. Dann leuchten sie schön blau mit den leds der der Dead Silence Lüfter. So stelle ich mir das Ganze vor, Aber vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Chimera (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Passt diese WaKÃ¼ in folgendes GehÃ¤use*

Tip: wenn schon ne Lüsteu, dann bitte lieber ne ordentliche holen und nicht so nen Schmodder wie die Tt Commander. Nur schon, dass die mit nur einem Sensor daher kommt... Wenn, dann würd ich eher entweder ne Lamptron nehmen oder z.B. ne Scythe. Die Scythe haben nen Vorteil, den viele andere nicht haben: sie liefern beim Sysstart erst mal allen Lüfis 12V zum anlaufen und drosselt dann runter. Bei meiner Aerocool z.B. ist dies nicht so und wenn man da ne zu tiefe Drehzahl festgelegt hat, dann springt der Lüfi beim Start nicht an und so ein fürchterlicher Alarm geht los 
Selber hab ich von Lamptron die FC6 und bin voll happy damit, denn ist nicht nur von der Optik und Haptik hochwertig (gebürstete Alufront), sondern ich kann die Beleuchtung auch in div. Farben einstellen. Auch nicht schlecht (aber teuer) ist das NZXT Grid+ V2. Da regelt man die Lüfis jedoch über die CAM Software, wobei die nicht übel ist. Da kannst du sogar den PC an lassen, aus dem Haus gehen und die Lüfis von unterwegs per Smartphone hochregeln, wenn dir die Tempis zu hoch sind  Ich nutze die CAM Software nur zur Überwachung, so dass ich den PC daheim anlassen kann, aus dem Hause geh und trotzdem immer sehe, wie sich die Tempis verhalten und alles ok ist.
Oder, wenn man bissel mehr Geld ausgeben will, dann die Aquaero. Die kostet halt ne ordentliche Stange Geld, doch ist sie bzgl. Umfang auch was vom feinsten. Allgemein würd ich von Touch eher Abstand nehmen, denn hab bis heute noch keine einzige im Haus gehabt, welche halbwegs anständig reagierte. Meine NZXT Sentry Touch war so was von träge, ebenso die Lian-Li. Die Sentry hatte übrigens denselben Mist wie die Thermaltake: nur einen Sensor. Ich jedoch hab auf jeder HDD, der SSD, den VRMs und beim einen PC auch hinter der CPU einen Sensor, da wären mir 1x viel zu wenig. Gäb ja auch noch die Touch von Bitfenix, doch auch die soll nach Aussage vom Kollegen recht träge reagieren. 
Wenn dich jedoch der hohe Preis für ne mittelmässige Lüsteu, den Mangel an Sensoren bei so nem Preis und die träge Touchsteuerung nicht stören, kannst du natürlich auch gerne zugreifen 


Edit: Guck, hier ein Bild meiner Lamptron FC6, nachdem ich passend zum Case die Beleuchtung auf grün gestellt hatte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 2: Guck, meine Empfehlung(!) bzgl. Lüsteus wären u.a. diese Modelle: Scythe KM05-BK Kaze Master II 4-Kanal-Luftersteuerung - schwarz -> die versenkbaren Knöpfe verhindern unabsichtliches verstellen, Scythe Kaze Master Flat II, black -> die höhere Startspannung beim booten, zudem eine der wenigen Touchsteuerungen, die nicht super-duper träge ist, Lamptron CM430 PWM Luftersteuerung Limited Edtion - rot/blau -> auch mit Touch, aber immerhin mit mehr als einem Sensor, gibt es auch nur in blau, NZXT Grid+ V2, 6fach-Lufterverteiler mit CAM-Steuerungssoftware -> ein internes Modell, wo man jeden Lüfi mit Kurve einstellen kann und dann wie bei Afterburner & Co. die Lüfter von Software geregelt werden.
Persönlich ziehe ich zwar Displaymodelle vor, auch der Optik wegen  Die Scythe Modelle sind was vom feinsten, wenn man sich (auch für die Zukunft) Probs mit nicht anlaufenden Lüftern ersparen will und auch ausstattungsmässig bieten sie mit das beste P/L-Verhältnis. Bei den Lamptron hat man halt ne schicke Metallfront und nicht so Plastikgedöhns, aber die wirklich guten von Lamptron kosten halt auch. Wenn dir P/L wichtig ist, würd ich eher ne Scythe mal näher angucken, die kommen ja auch mit blauer Beleuchtung am Display daher


----------



## AMD-FXler (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Passt diese WaKü in folgendes Gehäuse*

Ich hatte in meinem Storm Stryker sogar nen 360 radi oben drinnen. Allerings nur mit 2 Lüfter^^
Aber es ging.  Die 240 AiO sollte also durchaus reinpassen


----------



## Daidara103 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Passt diese WaKÃ¼ in folgendes GehÃ¤use*



Chimera schrieb:


> Tip: wenn schon ne Lüsteu, dann bitte lieber ne ordentliche holen und nicht so nen Schmodder wie die Tt Commander. Nur schon, dass die mit nur einem Sensor daher kommt... Wenn, dann würd ich eher entweder ne Lamptron nehmen oder z.B. ne Scythe. Die Scythe haben nen Vorteil, den viele andere nicht haben: sie liefern beim Sysstart erst mal allen Lüfis 12V zum anlaufen und drosselt dann runter. Bei meiner Aerocool z.B. ist dies nicht so und wenn man da ne zu tiefe Drehzahl festgelegt hat, dann springt der Lüfi beim Start nicht an und so ein fürchterlicher Alarm geht los
> Selber hab ich von Lamptron die FC6 und bin voll happy damit, denn ist nicht nur von der Optik und Haptik hochwertig (gebürstete Alufront), sondern ich kann die Beleuchtung auch in div. Farben einstellen. Auch nicht schlecht (aber teuer) ist das NZXT Grid+ V2. Da regelt man die Lüfis jedoch über die CAM Software, wobei die nicht übel ist. Da kannst du sogar den PC an lassen, aus dem Haus gehen und die Lüfis von unterwegs per Smartphone hochregeln, wenn dir die Tempis zu hoch sind  Ich nutze die CAM Software nur zur Überwachung, so dass ich den PC daheim anlassen kann, aus dem Hause geh und trotzdem immer sehe, wie sich die Tempis verhalten und alles ok ist.
> Oder, wenn man bissel mehr Geld ausgeben will, dann die Aquaero. Die kostet halt ne ordentliche Stange Geld, doch ist sie bzgl. Umfang auch was vom feinsten. Allgemein würd ich von Touch eher Abstand nehmen, denn hab bis heute noch keine einzige im Haus gehabt, welche halbwegs anständig reagierte. Meine NZXT Sentry Touch war so was von träge, ebenso die Lian-Li. Die Sentry hatte übrigens denselben Mist wie die Thermaltake: nur einen Sensor. Ich jedoch hab auf jeder HDD, der SSD, den VRMs und beim einen PC auch hinter der CPU einen Sensor, da wären mir 1x viel zu wenig. Gäb ja auch noch die Touch von Bitfenix, doch auch die soll nach Aussage vom Kollegen recht träge reagieren.
> Wenn dich jedoch der hohe Preis für ne mittelmässige Lüsteu, den Mangel an Sensoren bei so nem Preis und die träge Touchsteuerung nicht stören, kannst du natürlich auch gerne zugreifen
> ...



Vielen Dank dafür. Ich möchte jetzt nicht Unmengen an Geld für ne Lüftersteuerung ausgeben sollte schon Preis-/Leistungverhältnis haben. Ich werde mir die von Scythe mal anschauen.


----------



## Chimera (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Passt diese WaKü in folgendes Gehäuse*

Wenn dir Preis/Leistung wichtig ist, dann bieten dir die Scythe Modelle echt das meiste. Klar, auch andere wie z.B. die Aerocool, Akasa, usw. sind recht günstig erhältlich, doch muss man bei diesen  dann meist mit Einschränkungen leben. Hab ja selber ne Aerocool Vision-X und auf den Bildern sah die auch voll cool aus, doch in echt...naja, ist ne Front aus Plastik, die zudem noch relativ billig aussieht und bei der Lüfterregelung muss man auch Abstriche machen, denn z.B. an FAN_1 kann man den Lüfi nur in den Stufen 0% und 50-100% einstellen, aber weder 10% oder 30%  Auch reagiert sie recht heikel bei gewissen Lüfis, die eLoops B12-2 darf ich z.B. nie unter 600 U/min drehen lassen, da sonst immer gleich der Alarm geht und das Teil meldet, dass sie stillstehen 
Wollt mir damals eigentlich selber auch die Kaze Master II oder die Flat holen, doch waren sie beim händler damals nicht lieferbar, drum griff ich zur Aerocool. Die Lamptron kosten zwar meistens etwas mehr, bieten aber nicht wirklich viel Mehrwert gegenüber den Scythe. Ok, bei früheren Scythe Modellen konnte man als Nachteil das Display nennen: das war tiefer drin als bei meiner Lamptron und ab nem gewissen Punkt, wenn man es von schräg oben anguckte, sah man nix mehr. Doch mittlerweile hat Scythe da echt nachgebessert. Über die Jahre hinweg hab ich schon div. 3,5" und 5,25" Lüsteus gehabt und dabei schnell mal gemerkt: man sollte sich nicht zu sehr von Spielereien blenden lassen, sondern eher die wichtigen Specs angucken: -wieviel verträgt jeder Header, -wieviele Sensoren liegen bei (Lamptron legt z.B. immer noch Ersatzsensoren bei, was auch nicht jeder macht), -wie sind die Feedbacks in Reviews. Natürlich sollte auch die Optik stimmig sein, wäre ja voll kacke, wenn man ein schneeweisses Case hat und dort ne pissgelbe Lüsteu einbaut 
Die Flat hat übrigens ein paar geniale Features, was das Teil eben auch so P/L-interessant macht: Kaze Master Flat II: CPU Kuhler, Lufter, Luftersteuerung, PC Netzteile von Scythe. Grad die Stromunterbrechung, wenn ein Lüfi mal wegen Defekt stehenbleibt, ist gut, denn bei anderen Lüsteus würd auf dem Kanal einfach weiterhin Saft geliefert. Und wenn dir auch die Kabeloptik wichtig ist, dann kommt eh fast nur die Flat in Fragte, denn die hat schön ummantelte Kabel und nicht so gelb-rot-schwarze Kabelchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

